# German blue ram behavior/spawning indications. Vid



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys! Another sweet video showing some of my young rams courting and doing some interesting behaviors. Showing some amazing colours in the video too.

Enjoy the video.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

When are they up for grabs?? =)


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> When are they up for grabs?? =)


Now! http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35411 !


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Calling their colours "amazing" is a total understatement! I wish I will have the tank space to get some of them from you someday.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha Thanks , I have lots so if you want let me know.


----------

